# ISO: Potato Bread Machine Recipe



## Silversage (Jan 14, 2005)

I love potato bread, but can't seem to find one for the bread machine.  Does anyone have a good one I can try that does NOT call for instant or boxed potatoes?  

I tried to search the site, but I got every bread recipe here.  Maybe someone could tell me how to refine my search.

Thanks


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 14, 2005)

I am sending two - one for a bread machine and an easy one that is made by hand.

Potato Bread 
1 sm Potato, peeled and halved 
2 tb Vegetable oil 
2 tb Sugar 
1 1/2 ts Salt 
3 c AP flour 
1 1/2 ts Quick-rising yeast 

1.In saucepan of boiling salted water, cook potato for 10-15 minutes or until tender; drain, reserving 3/4 cup cooking water. Mash potato well to make 1/2 cup. Let potato and cooking liquid cool to room temperature. 2.From large (1-1/2lb to 2lb) bread machine, remove baking pan. Add to pan (in order) cooking water, oil, sugar, salt, mashed potatoes and flour. Sprinkle with yeast, making sure yeast does not touch water mixture. 3.According to manufacturer's instructions, choose cycle appropriate to bread. When baked, immediately remove pan from machine; shake loaf from pan. Let cool completely on rack. 

Farmhouse Potato Bread 
2 ts Active dry yeast 
1/4 c Warm water 
6 c Whole wheat flour (use gluten free mix here) 
2 ts Salt 
1 Egg 
1 1/2 c Mashed potato 
1 c Hot water that potatoes were cooked in 
2 tb Honey 
2 tb Oil 
1/4 ts Baking soda 
1 c Plain yogurt or buttermilk 

Preheat oven to 350F 
1.Dissolve yeast in warm water. Combine flour and salt; make a well in the center of the mixture. 
2.Blend together egg, mashed potatoes, potato water, honey and oil. Combine baking soda and yogurt or buttermik; add to egg mixture. Pour mixture into well of flour and salt; blend thoroughly from the inside of the well, incorporating all the flour. 
3.Turn onto lightly floured surface and knead 10 minutes. Cover and let rise 1 1/2 to 2 hours, until dough retains fingerprint when poked. Deflate gently by kneading briefly. Let rest 10 minutes. 
4.Shape into loaves and let rise until doubled, about 45 minutes. Bake for about one hour or until lightly brown on the top. Cool on wire racks.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks a lot Kansasgirl.  You always have the recipe!  

The second one sounds so good, I might try to adapt it to my machine.

Kathy


----------

